# Firmware: Canon EOS R5 v1.6.0 now available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2022)

> Canon has released firmware v1.6.0 for the Canon EOS R5.
> Firmware Version 1.6.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> Adds [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording. When [High] is selected, the camera will not automatically turn off when the temperature of the camera body and card become high, which may allow for longer movie recording than before, depending on the shooting conditions. Note that the temperature of the bottom surface of the camera may increase at this time.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## entoman (Jul 22, 2022)

Video shooters must be wondering why the hell it's taken so long for Canon to add [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording...

... and as a stills shooter I'm left wondering why the hell Canon hasn't sorted out:

a) the freezes and lockups that many users experience.
b) the option to shoot bracketed exposures with electronic shutter.
c) ability to shoot at burst speeds slower than 20fps with electronic shutter.


----------



## Refraction (Jul 22, 2022)

Is this going to solve the wobble at the wide end of the RF 15-35 f2.8 I wonder?


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 22, 2022)

Refraction said:


> Is this going to solve the wobble at the wide end of the RF 15-35 f2.8 I wonder?


I notice it even on the RF 24-70 2.8L when I am at 24.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 22, 2022)

entoman said:


> Video shooters must be wondering why the hell it's taken so long for Canon to add [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording...
> 
> ... and as a stills shooter I'm left wondering why the hell Canon hasn't sorted out:
> 
> ...


----------



## ericblenman (Jul 22, 2022)

I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


----------



## puffo25 (Jul 22, 2022)

Refraction said:


> Is this going to solve the wobble at the wide end of the RF 15-35 f2.8 I wonder?


Hi, what you mean -wobbie-? what is the problem you are facing? can you explain please in plain English?


----------



## jam05 (Jul 22, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


The waranty has expired. Motherboard damage due to setting placed in "High" will not be repaired for free if when flashing memery its discovered that the user had this setting


----------



## mikefize (Jul 22, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The waranty has expired. Motherboard damage due to setting placed in "High" will not be repaired for free if when flashing memery its discovered that the user had this setting


Are you just speculating? If this was the case, Canon would certainly communicate this.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 22, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


I don’t shoot video but I’m pretty sure I’ve seen tutorials with longer than 30 minutes recording time when using an external device. I believe that also prevents overheating issues if the battery is external and theres no card in camera. But don’t quote me.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jul 22, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


I understand your frustration. I shoot interviews and still have to use the Atomos for this on the R5. I really don’t understand why they can’t remove this restriction. Has it been tested with 1.6.0 yet? Any chance they removed the restriction silently?


----------



## Besisika (Jul 22, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


If the R7 doesn't have it, then maybe it is not about "cannibalizing cinema cameras", but something else.
What I don't understand is, you shoot 30-60sec and it infuriates you. I shoot 3hour concerts and rehearsals and it doesn't bother me. 
It would be great if they remove it, but that is at position 100 in my wish list of what to improve my camera.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 22, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> I understand your frustration. I shoot interviews and still have to use the Atomos for this on the R5. I really don’t understand why they can’t remove this restriction. Has it been tested with 1.6.0 yet? Any chance they removed the restriction silently?


No, they haven't. what I like though is, that I can shoot 8K30 for 29.59 now.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jul 22, 2022)

Besisika said:


> No, they haven't. what I like though is, that I can shoot 8K30 for 29.59 now.


Thanks for the intel!


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 22, 2022)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, what you mean -wobbie-? what is the problem you are facing? can you explain please in plain English?



This is a fairly well known/common issue with canon's IBIS implementation when shooting video. When using wide angle lenses, the image captured near the edge of the frame will often move around as the IBIS compensates. Gives the recorded clip a jelly/wobble/warp look. Folks have been asking for a less aggressive IBIS (or the ability to turn off IBIS but retain lens IS) since launch.


----------



## northlarch (Jul 23, 2022)

Anyone else seeing ads even though they’re logged in and lifetime pro? Can’t seem to get anyone here via email.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 23, 2022)

entoman said:


> Video shooters must be wondering why the hell it's taken so long for Canon to add [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording...


Many of us would prefer that Canon release these updates after extensive testing guaranteeing that the sensor or logic board won't get cooked. It would be detrimental if they had released these features earlier and caused the R5's to be less reliable.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 23, 2022)

davidhfe said:


> This is a fairly well known/common issue with canon's IBIS implementation when shooting video. When using wide angle lenses, the image captured near the edge of the frame will often move around as the IBIS compensates. Gives the recorded clip a jelly/wobble/warp look. Folks have been asking for a less aggressive IBIS (or the ability to turn off IBIS but retain lens IS) since launch.


If you want that effect to go away, then shoot in crop mode (the 4k is very good). The problem is caused by the fact that the lens has distortion near the edges so when the IBIS moves the sensor, the distortion changes and the distortion correction is just not smart enough to compensate. The other alternative if you want the full wide angle of view is to turn off IS altogether and shoot with a gimbal. Note that just turning off IBIS (if you could) would potentially reduce the problem, but not eliminate it and it would also reduce the amount of stabilization available. Bottom line, what works great for stills doesn't always work well for video and that is why Cine lenses are so much more expensive than still lenses in spite of the fact that they are often less sharp.


----------



## SonicStudios (Jul 23, 2022)

I’m curious if ninja v+ that i have can take advantage of the new fixes on the R5


----------



## RexxReviews (Jul 23, 2022)

entoman said:


> Video shooters must be wondering why the hell it's taken so long for Canon to add [Auto Power Off Temp.: Standard/High] to the menu for movie recording...
> 
> ... and as a stills shooter I'm left wondering why the hell Canon hasn't sorted out:
> 
> ...


This is easy, most of the Canon R5s that were purchased early on, and possibly count for a majority of the ones in the wild are now past their manufacturer warranty. If the camera torches itself at this point, they won't be responsible for fixing many of them free of charge. Now they can try and get a 2nd surge of income from charging to fix peoples cameras.


----------



## ZenYogiVegan (Jul 23, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> This is easy, most of the Canon R5s that were purchased early on, and possibly count for a majority of the ones in the wild are now past their manufacturer warranty. If the camera torches itself at this point, they won't be responsible for fixing many of them free of charge. Now they can try and get a 2nd surge of income from charging to fix peoples cameras.


In places like Australia Canon offers 5 year warranty, so your theory is a bit silly


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

ZenYogiVegan said:


> In places like Australia Canon offers 5 year warranty, so your theory is a bit silly


Yes, and in addition in the EU, UK etc manufacturers liability for manufacturing defects extends for years.


----------



## tapanit (Jul 23, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


Removing the 30-minute limit would mean it'd be classified as a video camera in EU, which would imply import duties that do not apply to still cameras. Besides resulting in higher prices due to the duties directly, it would mean re-certification process, which takes time and money. It might also result in legal problems as Canon could be accused of circumventing the duties - in the worst case they'd be made to pay them retroactively for all cameras imported to the EU, or a comparable fine.

The R7 is a new camera, presumably they have decided the extra duty is worth paying or maybe it's gone down recently. In any case doing away with the limit to begin with is much easier and cheaper than removing it afterwards.

Of course the different duty regime for video cameras makes really no sense, but that's EU legislators' fault, not Canon's.


----------



## mikefize (Jul 23, 2022)

tapanit said:


> Removing the 30-minute limit would mean it'd be classified as a video camera in EU, which would imply import duties that do not apply to still cameras. Besides resulting in higher prices due to the duties directly, it would mean re-certification process, which takes time and money. It might also result in legal problems as Canon could be accused of circumventing the duties - in the worst case they'd be made to pay them retroactively for all cameras imported to the EU, or a comparable fine.
> 
> The R7 is a new camera, presumably they have decided the extra duty is worth paying or maybe it's gone down recently. In any case doing away with the limit to begin with is much easier and cheaper than removing it afterwards.
> 
> Of course the different duty regime for video cameras makes really no sense, but that's EU legislators' fault, not Canon's.


The EU got rid of that regulation a couple of years ago. It's not a thing anymore.

However, you might be correct that removing the 30 Minute limit might still mean a re-certification which will surely cause delays, issues and cost money for Canon. You have to wonder why Canon did include the limit in the first place, because the regulation you mention has been changed way back.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

tapanit said:


> Removing the 30-minute limit would mean it'd be classified as a video camera in EU, which would imply import duties that do not apply to still cameras. Besides resulting in higher prices due to the duties directly, it would mean re-certification process, which takes time and money. It might also result in legal problems as Canon could be accused of circumventing the duties - in the worst case they'd be made to pay them retroactively for all cameras imported to the EU, or a comparable fine.
> 
> The R7 is a new camera, presumably they have decided the extra duty is worth paying or maybe it's gone down recently. In any case doing away with the limit to begin with is much easier and cheaper than removing it afterwards.
> 
> Of course the different duty regime for video cameras makes really no sense, but that's EU legislators' fault, not Canon's.


This has come up in many discussions, the 30 minute rule went out some years ago. The UK follows EU in these matters. A camera that does both video and stills is a composite machine. In such cases, it is classified by the main use of the camera:

‘Unless the context otherwise requires, composite machines consisting of two or more machines fitted together to form a whole and other machines designed for the purpose of performing two or more complementary or alternative functions are to be classified as if consisting only of that component or as being that machine which performs the principal function.’

The R5, R7 etc are principally still cameras and so are classified as still cameras. There is absolutely no reason whatsoever that the R5 would have to be reclassified.


----------



## Fotofriend (Jul 23, 2022)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, what you mean -wobbie-? what is the problem you are facing? can you explain please in plain English?


He didn’t write wobbie, he wrote wobble. wobble like jitter or shaking due to suboptimal image stabilization


----------



## SV (Jul 23, 2022)

northlarch said:


> Anyone else seeing ads even though they’re logged in and lifetime pro? Can’t seem to get anyone here via email.


Try logging in again, fixed it for me.


----------



## jdwusami (Jul 23, 2022)

northlarch said:


> Anyone else seeing ads even though they’re logged in and lifetime pro? Can’t seem to get anyone here via email.


Same for me, I assumed when the site sold the new people would not respect the pro members no ads and they did just that it seems.


----------



## vangelismm (Jul 23, 2022)

jdwusami said:


> Same for me, I assumed when the site sold the new people would not respect the pro members no ads and they did just that it seems.


Are we sure this site was really sold?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2022)

jdwusami said:


> Same for me, I assumed when the site sold the new people would not respect the pro members no ads and they did just that it seems.


They’re gone now, so most likely a glitch.


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Jul 23, 2022)

How about a simple fix that ensures the camera always records on the same card until you change it. As of now if you remove the CFExpress card, it switches automatically to the SD card. But then when you reinsert the Cfexpress card, it still shoots to the SD. You have to remember to go into the menu and change it back. What a pain in the ass! Easy fix for Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2022)

USMarineCorpsVet said:


> How about a simple fix that ensures the camera always records on the same card until you change it. As of now if you remove the CFExpress card, it switches automatically to the SD card. But then when you reinsert the Cfexpress card, it still shoots to the SD. You have to remember to go into the menu and change it back. What a pain in the ass! Easy fix for Canon.


There is nothing to fix. That behavior is by logical design, and it’s been that way as long as Canon has made dual-slot bodies. 

It only switches when you close the card door, obviously so it’s ready to capture images. If there’s only one card in the camera it defaults to that slot until you change it or until the only available card is in the other slot. If it’s writing to one card and you insert a second card and it automatically switches, some of your images will be on each partially-full card, which isn’t logical. 

The easy solution is to have a second CFe card – pull out the one with fresh images, immediately insert the other one then close the door, and it will keep writing to the CFe slot as primary.


----------



## entoman (Jul 23, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> Are these known not to have been addressed? The upgrade claims various small things were fixed.


I'm on firmware 1.5.2 and I can assure you that the freezes have *NOT* been fixed.

Last week I took 2500 images on my R5, and didn't have any glitches, apart from one occasion when the IBIS kept repeatedly "clicking" as if it had reached the limit of its travel and was trying to "unlock" itself. Almost all images that week were taken with SERVO AF, and standard or "micro-spot" AF area, in single shot drive.

Today I took about 300 images and had the camera freeze 3 times. The only way to get it operational again each time was to drop and reinsert the battery. All images today were taken with SERVO AF, animal eye-AF and full area tracking, shooting a series of short 1 second bursts in hi-speed burst mode. Some with electronic shutter, some with mechanical shutter. Freezes occurred with both shutter modes. Each time the camera froze, the red "writing to card" stayed on - I waited about 2-3 minutes hoping it would go out, and then got fed up so dropped the battery, knowing that the currently writing frame would be lost.

My experience is that using the above settings is pretty much guaranteed to result in lockups. My impression is that these settings overload the buffer and cause freezes. I shoot C-RAW and use fast CF-Express cards (SanDisk and Delkin).


----------



## entoman (Jul 23, 2022)

miketcool said:


> Many of us would prefer that Canon release these updates after extensive testing guaranteeing that the sensor or logic board won't get cooked. It would be detrimental if they had released these features earlier and caused the R5's to be less reliable.


Haha, "extensive testing" is a joke in Canonland - a very large number of people complain here and elsewhere that their R5 bodies lockup, and despite several firmware updates the problem still has not been fixed. That to me indicates a problem with inadequately tested hardware...


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 23, 2022)

entoman said:


> I'm on firmware 1.5.2 and I can assure you that the freezes have *NOT* been fixed.
> 
> Last week I took 2500 images on my R5, and didn't have any glitches, apart from one occasion when the IBIS kept repeatedly "clicking" as if it had reached the limit of its travel and was trying to "unlock" itself. Almost all images that week were taken with SERVO AF, and standard or "micro-spot" AF area, in single shot drive.
> 
> ...


Do you have lens optimization or highlight protection (I think it’s called d-max or D1/2 something like that) turned on? You don’t need those if you shoot RAW and it’s been to slow buffering with those features on. 
Also why do you drop your batteries and from what height? maybe you could try dropping the camera, that might knock something back in place.


----------



## SHAMwow (Jul 23, 2022)

entoman said:


> Haha, "extensive testing" is a joke in Canonland - a very large number of people complain here and elsewhere that their R5 bodies lockup, and despite several firmware updates the problem still has not been fixed. That to me indicates a problem with inadequately tested hardware...


I still don't think you can base that off of reported lockups here. Like how many R5 bodies are out there currently? And how many have reported lockups? I bet the actual percentage is lower than you'd think, or like.


----------



## fabian_fopp (Jul 23, 2022)

USMarineCorpsVet said:


> How about a simple fix that ensures the camera always records on the same card until you change it. As of now if you remove the CFExpress card, it switches automatically to the SD card. But then when you reinsert the Cfexpress card, it still shoots to the SD. You have to remember to go into the menu and change it back. What a pain in the ass! Easy fix for Canon.



This has been fixed by a firmware update several months ago. You can now set a „priority card“ in the menu of the R5. That way it will only write to the SD if you forget to re-insert the CFe


----------



## pmjm (Jul 23, 2022)

Dragon said:


> If you want that effect to go away, then shoot in crop mode (the 4k is very good). The problem is caused by the fact that the lens has distortion near the edges so when the IBIS moves the sensor, the distortion changes and the distortion correction is just not smart enough to compensate. The other alternative if you want the full wide angle of view is to turn off IS altogether and shoot with a gimbal. Note that just turning off IBIS (if you could) would potentially reduce the problem, but not eliminate it and it would also reduce the amount of stabilization available. Bottom line, what works great for stills doesn't always work well for video and that is why Cine lenses are so much more expensive than still lenses in spite of the fact that they are often less sharp.


The other benefit to crop mode is you won't get shut down for overheating at all, the only limit is the 30 minute one. And I agree the footage is really good. 4KHQ is still a bit sharper but with a tiny bit of software sharpening it'll be hard to tell the difference. 

Where it'll make a difference is in both your framing and your DOF if you're using a really fast lens opened up. For example at 24mm, my arms are not long enough to vlog in crop mode.


----------



## entoman (Jul 23, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Do you have lens optimization or highlight protection (I think it’s called d-max or D1/2 something like that) turned on? You don’t need those if you shoot RAW and it’s been to slow buffering with those features on.


No, I don't have lens optimisation or any other JPEG-relevant settings applied, because I only shoot RAW. There's no point in applying JPEG settings unless you shoot JPEG.


Juangrande said:


> Also why do you drop your batteries and from what height? maybe you could try dropping the camera, that might knock something back in place.


Er, haha, "dropping" batteries is simply how most of us refer to the procedure of opening the battery door, allowing the battery to drop a centimetre or two, and then pushing it back in. It would be pretty idiotic for anyone the deliberately drop or knock a camera (I assume you were being sarcastic). My R5 has never been dropped or knocked, so it's extremely unlikely that there are any loose connections.



SHAMwow said:


> I still don't think you can base that off of reported lockups here. Like how many R5 bodies are out there currently? And how many have reported lockups? I bet the actual percentage is lower than you'd think.


There are clearly enough complaints about the "freezing" issues to indicate that there is some kind of malfunction affecting certain batches of the R5. I don't believe the issue is caused by firmware (if it was, it should have been fixed long ago), and I've been shooting as pro (and now amateur, having retired) for several decades, and have used multiple camera systems, so "user error" is extremely unlikely.

IMO, the issue is probably caused by a batch of faulty components. Clearly there are plenty of people who *don't* have these issues. That indicates to me that only certain batches of the R5 are affected.

There is also the (unlikely) possibility that what Canon likes to call a "rare phenomenon" happens when a certain combination of settings is applied. However, I've already reset my camera to default settings a few times to test that theory, and the freezes still occur with Canon's default settings (when I'm shooting SERVO AF, animal-eye AF and one-second hi-speed bursts).

You might note that it's quite common for Canon and other manufacturers to downplay any issues affecting their cameras, and try to correct them via firmware updates. To date, none of the updates have eliminated the freezes.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 23, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


Do we compare same things here? What if crop vs FF sensor means a different heat production characteristics?


----------



## northlarch (Jul 23, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> They’re gone now, so most likely a glitch.


Ads still showing for me. I’ve logged out and logged back in a few times just to be sure.


----------



## northlarch (Jul 23, 2022)

Gotta say, I used to visit this site regularly and appreciated the content and community. I became a Pro to support that and then there was the drama and supposedly the site was sold. Since then, apparently it’s as if nobody owns this site or operates it—nobody responds to the listed email nor DMs to messages. If you’re going to operate a business and ask for/take peoples’ money, you have a basic obligation at that point to fulfill simple tasks and maintain the commitment. Someone is still making money on this thing but apparently they’re too good or too busy to respond to those of us who supported early. Not sweating it too much for the money paid but I’m just wondering WTF is going on—a little transparency goes a long way. Second issue I’ve had over the last six months that’s just been completely ignored and ghosted.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

fabian_fopp said:


> This has been fixed by a firmware update several months ago. You can now set a „priority card“ in the menu of the R5. That way it will only write to the SD if you forget to re-insert the CFe


Also for the R7 you can assign a slot as priority, and I presume the R3 would b e the same as it appears to have similar menus.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

northlarch said:


> Ads still showing for me. I’ve logged out and logged back in a few times just to be sure.


It might be a browser issue: I get glitches with Firefox.


----------



## rjc1247 (Jul 23, 2022)

Forgive me if this is obvious to everyone else, but could one of you specify where in the menus you can "set a priority card/assign a slot as priority"? Thanks


----------



## InchMetric (Jul 23, 2022)

Regarding IBIS (or any IS) and “wobble” my understanding is that wide lenses are inherently and geometrically incapable of stablization over the entire frame. That’s because an incremental angle of view has a different linear size at the center of the frame than at the edges. If you wiggle the camera by 0.1 degree. You’ll shift by a different number of pixels at the center than at the edge. Your stabilization has to pick which location to stabilize.

This isn't a flaw to be corrected, it's math to be respected.


----------



## northlarch (Jul 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It might be a browser issue: I get glitches with Firefox.


Confirmed ads on multiple browsers for me, both Safari and Chrome.


----------



## Lalumière (Jul 23, 2022)

-pekr- said:


> Do we compare same things here? What if crop vs FF sensor means a different heat production characteristics?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2022)

rjc1247 said:


> Forgive me if this is obvious to everyone else, but could one of you specify where in the menus you can "set a priority card/assign a slot as priority"? Thanks


Yellow (Spanner) page 1, line 1 etc.


----------



## rjc1247 (Jul 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Yellow (Spanner) page 1, line 1 etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Jethro (Jul 24, 2022)

northlarch said:


> Confirmed ads on multiple browsers for me, both Safari and Chrome.


I'm getting the small flashing banner ad at the bottom of the title page too (on the latest Safari).


----------



## Dreysi (Jul 24, 2022)

snappy604 said:


> I notice it even on the RF 24-70 2.8L when I am at 24.


Same here on R3, it's quite strong.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 24, 2022)

entoman said:


> Today I took about 300 images and had the camera freeze 3 times. The only way to get it operational again each time was to drop and reinsert the battery. All images today were taken with SERVO AF, animal eye-AF and full area tracking, shooting a series of short 1 second bursts in hi-speed burst mode. Some with electronic shutter, some with mechanical shutter. Freezes occurred with both shutter modes. Each time the camera froze, the red "writing to card" stayed on - I waited about 2-3 minutes hoping it would go out, and then got fed up so dropped the battery, knowing that the currently writing frame would be lost.



Have you tried sending your R5 back to Canon?


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 24, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> or really, software. Really, no matter how deficient the hardware, the software should NEVER actually lock up. It should be written to handle the case where whatever it's trying to do to the hardware fails.


My smart phone froze the other day but auto restarts, if it required a battery pull we would have to wait for the battery to die since they are all sealed these days. Perhaps Canon could do something similar, if the camera locks up, then auto restart.


----------



## entoman (Jul 24, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> Have you tried sending your R5 back to Canon?


No, I haven't, but I know other users who have returned R5 cameras to Canon, and have been told that Canon can't reproduce the malfunction. I don't have a spare RF-mount body, so I don't want to be without a camera for 2-3 weeks while Canon tests it, especially as I anticipate that they'd devote insufficient time to testing it. Incidentally at least a couple of people here have reported that Canon have replaced the mainboard of their R5 in an attempt to fix the freezes, but that the problem persists afterwards.

I don't think an "auto-restart" feature would solve the problem, because switching the camera off and on again fails to fix it. The only way to get it operational again is to remove and reinsert the battery (this never fails).

Incidentally, these freezes don't seem to be confined to the R5. There have been reports of R3 freezes, and I have a friend whose Nikon Z9 suffers similarly.

Hardware and software is so complex in modern cameras, that unfortunately I think there'll always be a percentage of cameras that malfunction under certain conditions. This is very apparent from the number of references to "bug fixes", or "improved stability" in firmware updates, and the frequent appearance of phrases such as "under rare circumstances a phenomenon may occur in which the camera becomes non-operational"...


SwissFrank said:


> or really, software. Really, no matter how deficient the hardware, the software should NEVER actually lock up. It should be written to handle the case where whatever it's trying to do to the hardware fails.


It could be hardware or software, or a conflict between hardware and software. In my case the camera is fine most of the time, but locks up in a specific bird photography scenario, i.e.

SERVO AF with animal-eye AF
Shutter half-pressed for several seconds while anticipating action.
Shooting a series of short hi-speed bursts in electronic, mechanical or EFCS shutter.

I only shoot RAW normally, and I use fast Delkin and SanDisk CF-Express cards, but I'll experiment with shooting JPEG (which should prove whether or not it is a buffer problem). When the camera locks up, the red "writing to card" light remains illuminated for at least a couple of minutes, after which I get fed up waiting and reboot the camera.


----------



## entoman (Jul 24, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> Fair enough. Do we know for a fact 1.6.0 has not fixed this?


I don't think 1.6.0 has been out long enough, and tested sufficiently, to draw any conclusion. It does contain unspecified bug fixes. I'll install it in 2-3 weeks after reading feedback, but I have very little faith that the freezes will be resolved. At some stage I'll add another RF body - I'm tempted to get another R5 as the specs and handling are near-perfect, but at the same time I'm very wary that I might end up with another malfunctioning body.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 24, 2022)

entoman said:


> No, I haven't, but I know other users who have returned R5 cameras to Canon, and have been told that Canon can't reproduce the malfunction. I don't have a spare RF-mount body, so I don't want to be without a camera for 2-3 weeks while Canon tests it, especially as I anticipate that they'd devote insufficient time to testing it. Incidentally at least a couple of people here have reported that Canon have replaced the mainboard of their R5 in an attempt to fix the freezes, but that the problem persists afterwards.


The issue on your copy of the R5 sounds like it's pretty easy to reproduce with your instructions. If it was me I would try sending it back to Canon, but I can understand if you don't have a spare body. But if you do have a spare EF body and lenses I would definitely try sending it back if the latest firmware doesn't fix it.

Does anyone know if the R or RP have the freezing issues?


----------



## danfaz (Jul 24, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> Does anyone know if the R or RP have the freezing issues?


I know some people might get angry with me saying this, but...my RP never froze, my R never froze. The ONLY time my R5 froze was when I was using an adapted EF 135 lens.


----------



## entoman (Jul 24, 2022)

danfaz said:


> I know some people might get angry with me saying this, but...my RP never froze, my R never froze. The ONLY time my R5 froze was when I was using an adapted EF 135 lens.


Why would anyone be angry? If your cameras don't suffer from any malfunctions, I'm happy for you


----------



## ERHP (Jul 24, 2022)

Day two of using 1.6.0, roughly 5k images, no lockups. Did see something new though. While following the same type of small subject flitting around that has caused a majority of my lockups(~15, stopped documenting), the camera did a single almost imperceptible stutter where the screen froze for 1/4sec or less then went back to normal tracking. Wondering if that's the replacement lockup or some new excitement that awaits.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 24, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> I'm a life-long software guy. I can state that no matter what problems the hardware has, the software should not lock up.


I'm with you, but as a life-long hardware guy, I've seen hardware throw fits that software just couldn't work around, unless they didn't use the functionality at all. Fortunately, I can say that I've never developed hardware that daft. 

Especially a PCI-bus deadlock comes to mind (PCI card wanted to do a IOMMU lookup in a table in the main memory of the PC, whenever the CPU wanted to do a write. The PCI host-bridge ordering rules forbid reads to pass writes and so happened the deadlock. Had to add a SRAM lookup table on the side of the PCI controller to get out of the deadlock).


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 24, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Day two of using 1.6.0, roughly 5k images, no lockups.



Thank you for being our "guinea pig"  
Might update to 1.6 since I'm still on 1.4.x and haven't experienced any lockup issues so far.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 24, 2022)

No. Not wondering at all. I know exactly what I purchased before I purchased it. No more expectations than what I purchased. There are plenty other devices and tools to use.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 24, 2022)

ZenYogiVegan said:


> In places like Australia Canon offers 5 year warranty, so your theory is a bit silly


Australia is such a small market, it wont matter. Never had such problem with my R5. Personally, I would have returned the unit for a replacement. As with any consumer product.


----------



## jam05 (Jul 24, 2022)

entoman said:


> No, I haven't, but I know other users who have returned R5 cameras to Canon, and have been told that Canon can't reproduce the malfunction. I don't have a spare RF-mount body, so I don't want to be without a camera for 2-3 weeks while Canon tests it, especially as I anticipate that they'd devote insufficient time to testing it. Incidentally at least a couple of people here have reported that Canon have replaced the mainboard of their R5 in an attempt to fix the freezes, but that the problem persists afterwards.
> 
> I don't think an "auto-restart" feature would solve the problem, because switching the camera off and on again fails to fix it. The only way to get it operational again is to remove and reinsert the battery (this never fails).
> 
> ...


"write to disk" is the last step in processing an image after releasing the shutter. Try changing your storage card, and be certain that it is formated properly. And be sure that you are using a storage medium confirmed by Canon to function properly with the device as noted on the Canon website. Many people forget that "write to disk" is apart of image processing.


----------



## entoman (Jul 24, 2022)

jam05 said:


> "write to disk" is the last step in processing an image after releasing the shutter. Try changing your storage card, and be certain that it is formated properly. And be sure that you are using a storage medium confirmed by Canon to function properly with the device as noted on the Canon website. Many people forget that "write to disk" is apart of image processing.


That's good advice and I always format my CF-Express cards in the camera before using them for the first time, and I always format them again (in the camera) each time I re-use them. I have 3x 128Gb cards - 2 Delkin and one SanDisk. The SanDisk card is shown as supported on the Canon website, the Delkin isn't listed. The freezing occurs regardless of whether I'm using the Delkin or SanDisk cards.

It seems to be triggered by specific circumstances. i.e. shooting short (circa 1 second) bursts on RAW or C-RAW, while using SERVO AF and animal-eye AF. It makes no difference whether I'm using default button settings or using them mapped for BBF or other functions. I don't get freezes when shooting in single-spot or zone AF (either with SERVO or ONE-SHOT AF). If I shoot at maximum burst speed with electronic shutter I can almost guarantee the camera will lock up every few minutes. At lower burst speeds with EFCS or mechanical shutter I still get freezes, although less often.


----------



## rpg51 (Jul 24, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Does anyone know why the Canon site has two R5 firmware updateds labeled 1.6.0 listed for download? One dated 7/21 and one dated 7/22?


----------



## peters (Jul 24, 2022)

miketcool said:


> Many of us would prefer that Canon release these updates after extensive testing guaranteeing that the sensor or logic board won't get cooked. It would be detrimental if they had released these features earlier and caused the R5's to be less reliable.


Sure, but why does this take 2 years?
They could have put 10 cameras on 4k120fps in a warm room and keep them running for 3 month. Should be WAY more than enough time to figure this out...

I actualy sold one R5 and got an R5C - though I switched back because of the super unreliable AF and the bad battery performance. I could have saved that roundtrip, if Canon just released the firmware a year ago.
Anyway, I wil soon test it myself and see, how long the camera will run


----------



## t.linn (Jul 25, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> This is easy, most of the Canon R5s that were purchased early on, and possibly count for a majority of the ones in the wild are now past their manufacturer warranty. If the camera torches itself at this point, they won't be responsible for fixing many of them free of charge. Now they can try and get a 2nd surge of income from charging to fix peoples cameras.


My understanding is that most factory service centers operate at a loss. That is why Canon USA doesn't want to repair a unit sold by Canon Europe, for example.


----------



## t.linn (Jul 25, 2022)

Big_Ant_TV_Media said:


> for all the WOBBLE CRY BABIES
> umm have you guys heard of emailing canon support the engineers are very insightful and helpful
> the WOBBLE on certain lens IS NORMAL ive had conversations with support Alot at least 6 months or so more ago about the same issues but for my Rf 70-200mm 2.8 lens THE WOBBLE IS THE IS and or IBIS modules they are not fixed and they move around
> hopefully this stops your crying about it


I can't tell if you're joking or just being a jerk but it seems like you're talking about a mechanical wobble as you manipulate a lens that has IS functionality. This is not what is being discussed. What is being discussed is a wobble in the corners of a video recording shot with IBIS using an UWA lens.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 25, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The waranty has expired. Motherboard damage due to setting placed in "High" will not be repaired for free if when flashing memery its discovered that the user had this setting


I pre-ordered so my R5 is 2 years old but Canon Australia has 5 year warranty so 3 years to go  
I'll be changing it to high especially for 4k30 HQ


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 25, 2022)

ericblenman said:


> I'll start by saying that I don't do video clips more than 30-60 seconds very often with my R5. But based solely on principle, it infuriates me that they left the 30-minute time limit after this firmware update. It's one thing to have a company stance so that you don't cannibalize your cinema cameras, but they have crossed that barrier with the R7. So my R5 which is higher end and over twice the cost has to have this artificial limitation but a lower end does not?!?! Anti-consumer software limitations make me want to kick people in bad places. *Deep breath in........and out*. Okay I'm better now.


I agree in principle but cannibalisation would potentially occur with the R5C


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 25, 2022)

RexxReviews said:


> This is easy, most of the Canon R5s that were purchased early on, and possibly count for a majority of the ones in the wild are now past their manufacturer warranty. If the camera torches itself at this point, they won't be responsible for fixing many of them free of charge. Now they can try and get a 2nd surge of income from charging to fix peoples cameras.


Canon Australia has 5 year warranty so I have 3 years to go


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 25, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> They’re gone now, so most likely a glitch.


still happening to me this morning


----------



## danfaz (Jul 25, 2022)

entoman said:


> Why would anyone be angry? If your cameras don't suffer from any malfunctions, I'm happy for you


Oh, the last this topic came up and I said my camera hadn't froze up (yet), some folks got upset and said I wasn't being helpful, but downplaying their issues with their cameras. I was just trying to relay my experience. ‍


----------



## ERHP (Jul 25, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> Thank you for being our "guinea pig"
> Might update to 1.6 since I'm still on 1.4.x and haven't experienced any lockup issues so far.


Mine's had one or two lockups on every firmware version its been on over the last two years. I keep thinking one of these is going to 'fix' the issue, lol.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 25, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> I just checked out your album. Stunning work and very motivating!


Thank you!


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 25, 2022)

t.linn said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or just being a jerk but it seems like you're talking about a mechanical wobble as you manipulate a lens that has IS functionality. This is not what is being discussed. What is being discussed is a wobble in the corners of a video recording shot with IBIS using an UWA lens.


NOBODY CARES ABOUT VIDEO lol


----------



## Emyr Evans (Jul 25, 2022)

Big_Ant_TV_Media said:


> NOBODY CARES ABOUT VIDEO lol


There's your answer, T Linn.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 25, 2022)

fabian_fopp said:


> This has been fixed by a firmware update several months ago. You can now set a „priority card“ in the menu of the R5. That way it will only write to the SD if you forget to re-insert the CFe


Thanks! I totally missed noticing that feature when it was added, I have it set to prioritize CFe now.


----------



## tapanit (Jul 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> This has come up in many discussions, the 30 minute rule went out some years ago. The UK follows EU in these matters. A camera that does both video and stills is a composite machine. In such cases, it is classified by the main use of the camera:
> 
> ‘Unless the context otherwise requires, composite machines consisting of two or more machines fitted together to form a whole and other machines designed for the purpose of performing two or more complementary or alternative functions are to be classified as if consisting only of that component or as being that machine which performs the principal function.’
> 
> The R5, R7 etc are principally still cameras and so are classified as still cameras. There is absolutely no reason whatsoever that the R5 would have to be reclassified.


OK, I guess my information is outdated. The situation was as I described when I researched it in... let's see, 2016. Eons ago. Good to learn they've fixed that, and apologies for spreading information that's no longer correct.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 25, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> I understand your frustration. I shoot interviews and still have to use the Atomos for this on the R5. I really don’t understand why they can’t remove this restriction. Has it been tested with 1.6.0 yet? Any chance they removed the restriction silently?


Not sure if it was already mentioned, but tax is the reason.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2022)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Not sure if it was already mentioned, but tax is the reason.


Tax is not the reason. It's been written over and over again here, including twice in this thread this weekend, the tax was dropped several years ago.



AlanF said:


> This has come up in many discussions, the 30 minute rule went out some years ago. The UK follows EU in these matters. A camera that does both video and stills is a composite machine. In such cases, it is classified by the main use of the camera:
> 
> ‘Unless the context otherwise requires, composite machines consisting of two or more machines fitted together to form a whole and other machines designed for the purpose of performing two or more complementary or alternative functions are to be classified as if consisting only of that component or as being that machine which performs the principal function.’
> 
> The R5, R7 etc are principally still cameras and so are classified as still cameras. There is absolutely no reason whatsoever that the R5 would have to be reclassified.


----------



## TinTin (Jul 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Tax is not the reason. It's been written over and over again here, including twice in this thread this weekend, the tax was dropped several years ago.


Alan, you keep asserting that "tax is not the reason" and have even resorted to quoting regulations in an attempt to substantiate this opinion, but, frankly, no one is fooled by such weak arguments! The brute facts are stated here:

https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx3S6PMELEGNUDC/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza

Just admit it, man, the limit is *because of some boneheaded british tax*

(And how on earth could anyone ever have thought it was the EU? It beggars belief to think that tail could ever wag any dog.)


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jul 25, 2022)

TinTin said:


> Alan, you keep asserting that "tax is not the reason" and have even resorted to quoting regulations in an attempt to substantiate this opinion, but, frankly, no one is fooled by such weak arguments! The brute facts are stated here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx3S6PMELEGNUDC/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza
> 
> ...



TinTin,

The link you posted is just over three years old.

Is it possible they dropped the tax in the last couple of years?


----------



## TinTin (Jul 25, 2022)

On a more serious note concerning the 30 minute maximum videoclip length and Amazon as a purveyor of quality information (as well as merchandise), someone has posted a review stating that the 30 minute limit can be circumvented when the camera is connected to a PC running EOS Utility:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08KSKV35C
https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx2M4SQLSQJDFT0/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza
(Almost certainly the same person, judging from the similarity of the text.)

Has anyone in the US (or, possibly, Canada) tried this, and does it work?

I've tried this (in the UK) and it didn't. But is it possible the US/North American version of EOS Utility is different from the one distributed in Europe? Or that it all depends on the location you select when installing the software?


----------



## LAProducer (Jul 25, 2022)

Canon's IBIS Wide Angle Wobble is a very nasty thing.

Just to be very clear (and restate what others have indicated). IBIS wobble is a completely different issue than simply using Canon's IS lenses on any previous Canon body.

Using Canon IS lenses on all prior Canon bodies from 5D MK II to C300 MK III (and everything in between) does not produce this type of disgusting wobble ever. 

IS may have its limitations, but the footage is generally usable. 

IBIS Wobble footage is unusable for any professional application.

It seems (from one YouTube video I watched) that the latest firmware has addressed the IBIS Wobble issue and reduced the occurrences significantly.

It would be nice if Canon simply allowed the IBIS to be turned off while still using lens IS.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2022)

TinTin said:


> On a more serious note concerning the 30 minute maximum videoclip length and Amazon as a purveyor of quality information (as well as merchandise), someone has posted a review stating that the 30 minute limit can be circumvented when the camera is connected to a PC running EOS Utility:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08KSKV35C
> https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx2M4SQLSQJDFT0/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza
> (Almost certainly the same person, judging from the similarity of the text.)
> ...


You can download the US version of the Canon Utility in the UK. I just had to do so to connect my R7 as the UK site version was still the previous version. The R7 by the way doesn’t have the 30 minute video limit.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 26, 2022)

TinTin said:


> Alan, you keep asserting that "tax is not the reason" and have even resorted to quoting regulations in an attempt to substantiate this opinion, but, frankly, no one is fooled by such weak arguments! The brute facts are stated here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx3S6PMELEGNUDC/ref=ask_ql_ql_al_hza
> 
> ...



Tax is not the reason. The R7 and R10 were released only weeks ago and neither of them have the 30 minute video limit.
It's just stupid that a $4000 camera still have limitations like this when a $900 camera does not.


----------



## rpg51 (Jul 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> I'm on firmware 1.5.2 and I can assure you that the freezes have *NOT* been fixed.
> 
> Last week I took 2500 images on my R5, and didn't have any glitches, apart from one occasion when the IBIS kept repeatedly "clicking" as if it had reached the limit of its travel and was trying to "unlock" itself. Almost all images that week were taken with SERVO AF, and standard or "micro-spot" AF area, in single shot drive.
> 
> ...


I use these settings a lot. Never had a single issue.


----------



## rpg51 (Jul 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> No, I haven't, but I know other users who have returned R5 cameras to Canon, and have been told that Canon can't reproduce the malfunction. I don't have a spare RF-mount body, so I don't want to be without a camera for 2-3 weeks while Canon tests it, especially as I anticipate that they'd devote insufficient time to testing it. Incidentally at least a couple of people here have reported that Canon have replaced the mainboard of their R5 in an attempt to fix the freezes, but that the problem persists afterwards.
> 
> I don't think an "auto-restart" feature would solve the problem, because switching the camera off and on again fails to fix it. The only way to get it operational again is to remove and reinsert the battery (this never fails).
> 
> ...


I never have these freezes but I don't question your reports. I use back button for focus. Maybe try that for a while and see if it solves the issue? Or, maybe you have already tried that.


----------



## definedphotography (Jul 26, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Tax is not the reason. The R7 and R10 were released only weeks ago and neither of them have the 30 minute video limit.



Its possible the tax existed years ago when the R5 was registered/certified, hence why the limit hasn't been lifted i.e. recertifcation


----------



## ericblenman (Jul 26, 2022)

Besisika said:


> If the R7 doesn't have it, then maybe it is not about "cannibalizing cinema cameras", but something else.
> What I don't understand is, you shoot 30-60sec and it infuriates you. I shoot 3hour concerts and rehearsals and it doesn't bother me.
> It would be great if they remove it, but that is at position 100 in my wish list of what to improve my camera.


If you read my post I think I was pretty clear that it is the anti consumer practice that infuriates me. They make a conscious decision to make their product worse for no other reason than making it worse for customers.


----------



## ericblenman (Jul 26, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> I don’t shoot video but I’m pretty sure I’ve seen tutorials with longer than 30 minutes recording time when using an external device. I believe that also prevents overheating issues if the battery is external and theres no card in camera. But don’t quote me.


You are absolutely right.


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

rpg51 said:


> I use these settings a lot. Never had a single issue.


Genuinely glad to hear it . Unfortunately that doesn't help those of us whose cameras suffer from these intermittent freezes. Some batches (possibly only one batch) of bodies clearly suffer from malfunctions, and none of the firmware updates have fixed them. I've just updated to 1.6.0 and have yet again reset the camera to default settings, so it will be interesting to see whether the latest firmware has any impact on the freezes. I suspect that it won't.


----------



## entoman (Jul 26, 2022)

t.linn said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or just *being a jerk* but it seems like you're talking about a mechanical wobble as you manipulate a lens that has IS functionality. This is not what is being discussed. What is being discussed is a wobble in the corners of a video recording shot with IBIS using an UWA lens.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 26, 2022)

Dragon said:


> If you want that effect to go away, then shoot in crop mode (the 4k is very good). The problem is caused by the fact that the lens has distortion near the edges so when the IBIS moves the sensor, the distortion changes and the distortion correction is just not smart enough to compensate. The other alternative if you want the full wide angle of view is to turn off IS altogether and shoot with a gimbal. Note that just turning off IBIS (if you could) would potentially reduce the problem, but not eliminate it and it would also reduce the amount of stabilization available. Bottom line, what works great for stills doesn't always work well for video and that is why Cine lenses are so much more expensive than still lenses in spite of the fact that they are often less sharp.


The crop mode overheats faster than any other mode on the R6. Even in 1080p 25. This weekend I was using an EFS lens and got 50mins before the camera shut down.


----------



## tbgtomcom (Jul 27, 2022)

Ran a new video test with firmware 1.6 this morning. All internal this time with a 256gb card with 4kHQ IPB 30p with faithful profile. Temp feature is set to high. Room temperature here is around 76.5F (24.5C). LCD door is open. Camera temps peaked at 123.0F (50.6C) using my infrared thermometer. Memory card: Sandisk Extreme PRO 1200mb/s. Using the battery grip with two LPE6NH batteries. White overheat icon showed up at 83:22 minutes. Red overheat icon showed up at 131:37 minutes. Batteries depleted at 161:25 minutes (2.7 hours). I'd say the overheating issue is now resolved. Video files took up 138gb of data. Of course I had to restart every 30 minutes to perform this test.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 27, 2022)

tbgtomcom said:


> Ran a new video test with firmware 1.6 this morning. All internal this time with a 256gb card with 4kHQ IPB 30p with faithful profile. Temp feature is set to high. Room temperature here is around 76.5F (24.5C). LCD door is open. Camera temps peaked at 123.0F (50.6C) using my infrared thermometer. Memory card: Sandisk Extreme PRO 1200mb/s. Using the battery grip with two LPE6NH batteries. White overheat icon showed up at 83:22 minutes. Red overheat icon showed up at 131:37 minutes. Batteries depleted at 161:25 minutes (2.7 hours). I'd say the overheating issue is now resolved. Video files took up 138gb of data. Of course I had to restart every 30 minutes to perform this test.



That sounds really good! Hopefully won't damage the camera long term.


----------



## Roubles (Jul 27, 2022)

Loaded the new firmware to my R3 yesterday but not had a chance to try it out yet but checking the Canon UK site today it says "We regret to inform you that the recent firmware release for the EOS R3 is temporarily unavailable. Please check back soon for updates". Do I need to be concerned?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 27, 2022)

Roubles said:


> Loaded the new firmware to my R3 yesterday but not had a chance to try it out yet but checking the Canon UK site today it says "We regret to inform you that the recent firmware release for the EOS R3 is temporarily unavailable. Please check back soon for updates". Do I need to be concerned?


See
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/firmware-canon-eos-r3-v1-2-0-released.41600/post-938818


----------



## Birdshooter (Jul 28, 2022)

Not even a mention on the site, as to why the firmware was retracted by Canon world wide it seems.
You would think that someone would have posted that its been taken down by Canon. Why?


----------



## mpmark (Aug 2, 2022)

FYI, I upgraded from 1.5.2 > 1.6 and took my camera out today, I'm only a photographer, and I've had my R5 since Dec 2020. Until now it never froze on me. It started freezing during photographing birds today, using servo and with eye detection. In 10 min it froze on my 3 times, EVF just freezes, have to remove battery as turning it off doesn't do anything.

I just reverted back to 1.5.2 successfully, won't be touching 1.6 from now on.


----------



## mpmark (Aug 2, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> I still don't think you can base that off of reported lockups here. Like how many R5 bodies are out there currently? And how many have reported lockups? I bet the actual percentage is lower than you'd think, or like.



And what's that suppose to do to help me? Mine has never locked up over 2 years, first time its started locking up after 1.6, YES there is a problem and I went back to 1.5.2. Take that as you wish if you don't have any issues.


----------



## LesC (Aug 3, 2022)

Whatever the reason it seems safe to assume there is still a problem with lockups which Canon are aware of but have to date been unable to find a definitive cause for or the exact circumstances under which it happens. 

I guess they dont want to admit publicly that there is still an issue but would hope they're still working behand the scenes to figure it out?

I've always updated firmware as a matter of course with previous Canon cameras but I'm a bit reticent to move on from 1.4 for fear of making things worse.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2022)

The wonderful thing about software is that is it almost impossible to fix a problem that you cannot reproduce. If you have well defined steps that can reliably reproduce the lockup problem please report them directly to Canon, you can likely do that via CPS (canon Professional Services) which is free to join, so long as you own one of their cameras. They're quite helpful.

Problems that cannot be reproduced are extremely difficult to fix. You have to see the code go wrong to work out what the issue is. Even a video of you locking up your camera could help solve the problem. I've only seen 1 lockup on the R5 and that seemed to be related to pointing at a bright light source (in my case a cloud) and the autofocus seemed to go into a loop backwards and forwards until it locked up a few seconds later.


----------

